# Froze up?



## kickers-N-stickers (Jan 9, 2017)

So ive been having some trouble with my semi auto gun...the other week i was out hunting and it wouldnt fire...so i took it home and cleaned it...didnt seem to have any issuses out of it since but havent shot it much since...then this past weekend i took it out when it got close to shooting light and the chamber wouldnt close it was froze up..anything i can do to help this...and could this be why my gun wouldnt fire weeks before? Thanks for all input...by the way the gun is a franchi infinity


----------



## chase870 (Jan 9, 2017)

duck hunt with a 870 and your problem will be solved


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Jan 9, 2017)

An 870 is what i take for back up believe it or not...you cant beat one...but i love the way my franchi shoots when it shoots lol


----------



## Marverylo287 (Jan 9, 2017)

Is there moisture in your gun? Take it apart and make sure it's all dry and oil it


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 9, 2017)

Probably water in the recoil spring tube inside the stock. If you take it out, be careful.  That spring will jump out on ya


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2017)

Did you remove the action when you cleaned it? May just had a small stick or something in there.


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Probably water in the recoil spring tube inside the stock. If you take it out, be careful.  That spring will jump out on ya



Not arguing, just trying to learn, how would the magazine spring keep the action from closing?


----------



## phillip270 (Jan 10, 2017)

chase870 said:


> duck hunt with a 870 and your problem will be solved



Or a real a5. 

The spring inside the butt stock can rust or freeze up may have too much packing grease which with it being colder may be why your gun is seizing up. And basically it's what throws the bolt forward during the cycle process.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 10, 2017)

mattech said:


> Not arguing, just trying to learn, how would the magazine spring keep the action from closing?



Not the magazine spring.  The recoil spring.  The one inside the stock, not the forearm.  It has everything to do with the action not closing.  It's the same thing that a Sure Cycle system replaces.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 10, 2017)

phillip270 said:


> Or a real a5.
> 
> The spring inside the butt stock can rust or freeze up may have too much packing grease which with it being colder may be why your gun is seizing up. And basically it's what throws the bolt forward during the cycle process.



Same on any inertia gun.  See....this guy knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Jan 10, 2017)

No i didnt check that but i will...thanks for all the input fellas


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 10, 2017)

I'll go so far as to say it's an 80% chance that's the culprit.  It takes a box end wrench to take it off once you pull the stock off.  And like I said, be real careful. That spring is loaded up pretty good in there.  I take mine out and clean the spring and tube about every other year. Rust, powder, water will gum it up.


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Not the magazine spring.  The recoil spring.  The one inside the stock, not the forearm.  It has everything to do with the action not closing.  It's the same thing that a Sure Cycle system replaces.



10-4 didn't know some shotguns had that set up. Pretty much like an AR-15 then? That definitely makes sense, thanks for the info.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Jan 10, 2017)

The recoil spring for the Franchi is around the mag tube, unlike the Benelli which is in the buttstock. http://www.franchiusa.com/sites/def...-manuals/affinity_intensity_manual_2013_0.pdf

Usually, misfires are caused by the bolt not slamming shut. It can happen from being gummed up with oil, which doesn't do well in cold temps. I keep mine very, very, lightly oiled when it gets this cold.

I think your issues will be solved by taking the whole thing apart, including firing pin, stripping all of the oil out and putting a light amount on a cloth to re-oil. Then making sure the bolt locks back when you load it, pressing the button to make it slam forward. Don't just pull it back and let it go or it won't slam down far enough.

That's just what has helped me solve similar problems with my Stoeger and Benelli.


----------



## CallieB (Jan 10, 2017)

*It can happen from being gummed up with oil, which doesn't do well in cold temps*

If you are using WD-40 or a similar general lube, that is exactly what happens in cold temps.  If you only hunt in the SE you may not have experienced temperatures cold enough to do this.  Be sure to use gun oil or something designed to handle to cold.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 10, 2017)

I shoot semi auto now a days. But I'm old school still got an 870 in my boat.


----------



## gobblestopper12 (Jan 13, 2017)

If they gun is relatively new you may need to break it in. I ran 3 cases of high brass through my sbe2 before I used med/low brass so the inertia system would break in a bit. Seems like the most used inertia guns are the best as far as reliability.


----------

